# Welches Hel-X soll ich nehmen?



## Corny80 (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo!
Ich möchte in die 2. und 3. Kammer meines 3-Kammerfilters __ Hel-X reintun. In der 2. Kammer soll es belüftet werden. Ich nehme dann ca. 30 l in die 2. Kammer und 70 l in die 3. 
Welches Hel-X wäre am besten, wieviel kll? Und wie sollte ich es belüften, ich habe einen Teichbelüfter von Heissner, mit 4 Ausgängen. Sollte ich Belüftungsplatten nehmen?

Hier ein Bild meines Filters, in der 3. Kamer sind momentan Biobälle. Aber die sind ja nicht so gut wie Hel-X.


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

https://www.hanako-koi.de/search?sSearch=belüfterplatte
was wäre da am besten?


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde das schwimmende __ Hel-X  (http://hel-x.eu/front_content_001.html) nehmen.
von der Menge her würde ich 1/3 der Kammern mit Hel-X füllen, es soll sich ja noch bewegen können


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Welches __ Hel-X wäre am besten, wieviel kll? Und wie sollte ich es belüften,



Ich hab schwarzes genommen und belüften tue ich mit Luft

Gruss Obs


----------



## muh.gp (28. Juni 2015)

Hi,

bei mir ist weiß im Einsatz. Es beruhigt mich, wenn ich die farbliche Veränderung sehe, denn dann sollten die Bakterien ja arbeiten...

Zwei Tonnen mit jeweils 200 Litern Wasser und ca. 50 Litern belüftetem Helix. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe das HXF12KLL mit über 700m²/m³ geschützter Oberfläche.
Habe nur eine Tonne und dort diese drin. Mittlerweile belüfte ich zusätzlich nicht mehr da das Rohr aus dem CSII abgetaucht in der Tonne ist und damit schon zum einen Bewegen verursacht und zum anderen für "Luftzufuhr" sorgt. Eine zusätzliche Belüftung hat für zusätzlichen Algenwuchs bei mir im Teich gesorgt. Hatte freien (gelösten) Sauerstoff von bis 10 mg gemessen.


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/271697528411?lpid=106&chn=ps
also wäre das hier ok,oder?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo
wie willst du das Helix "einsperren"
Ich würde kein 12 er nehmen, 14er oder 17 er lassen sich besser einsperren und setzen sich nicht so schnell zu

Gruss Obs


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

ich hab ja keine ahnung davon, hab das ja noch nie verwendet. 
ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich das am besten belüften sollte? also mit luftpumpe ist klar, aber wo ich dann die belüftungssteine oder die belüftungsplatten am besten hintuen sollte, also an welche stelle. 
wenn man das belüftet, muss man es doch nie reinigen,oder? sollte ich das dann vielleicht auch in der 3. kammer belüften?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Ich hab 14er schwebendes, belüftetes, bewegtes , Helix und hab es mit gelochten Edelstahlbackblech mit 3 mm Lochung eingesperrt . Belüftet und bewegt  wird es mit einer 200er Platte . Ich hab ca. 450L bewegtes Helix in einer 1100 Liter Kammer

Der Dreck (abgestorbene Backies) der vom Helix abfällt muss auch gelegendlich abgelassen werden

Gruss Obs


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

kann ich es nicht einfach so machen:
ich mache eine lichtstegplatte rein, darauf kommt dann die erste belüftungsplatte (so dass das helix von unten belüftet wird), darüber dann einfach die 30 liter 14er helix tun und oben die zweite belüftungsplatte (so dass das helix auch noch von oben belüftet wird) drauf tun.  
und in die letzte kammer tue ich einfach nur 14er oder 12er helix rein ( 70 liter ruhend).


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> so dass das helix auch noch von oben belüftet wird


wie willst du das anstellen , die Luft haut doch nach oben ab

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

achso ok. wo sollte ich dann idealerweise die belüfterplatten platzieren?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Ich hab die Platte auf der Medienauflage , in der mitte platziert , scheint zu funzzen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

also die platte auf die lichtstegplatte in der mitte tun und darüber dann einfach das helix streuen. und dann belüften.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Ja eigentlich ist das alles , aber messe mal die Löcher aus, in deinem Lichtstegplatten ,ich kenne nur welche bei denen 17 mm Helix geht

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

http://koi-discount.de/teichfilter/zubehor/lichtstegplatte-1210x600x15mm-400.html#faq
bei dieser hier könnte ich dann also nur 17 er helix nehmen,was?!


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

ich hab die lichtstegplatten ja noch gar nicht, muss die noch bestellen.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

ja , die 15 steht für den Steg abstand, kauf die dir und befestige ein Kunststoffsieb darauf ,bei zB. Hornbach Garten center gibt es das Sieb als Laubschutzabdeckung

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

und die hier? 
http://www.teichgarten-shop.de/prod...3x13-mm.html?gclid=CNDLh-2fs8YCFSQFwwodhKYLbA
hat 13mm. warum spielt das eigentlich eine rolle?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Weil zB. 12er Helix ,12mm Durchmesser hat , das fällt das bei dem oben genannten Medieauflagen einfach unten durch in den Dreck und ist dann quasi aus dem Bewegten system
Medien AUFLAGE hat ja schon einen Sinn warum das so heist

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

das fiel mir eben auch ein, dass das dann da reinfällt.  
was ist denn dann mit der medienauflage hier:
http://www.teichgarten-shop.de/prod...3x13-mm.html?gclid=CNmG-aGms8YCFUbkwgodZX0Bhg

da müsste es doch gehen mit dem 14er helix,oder?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Hier befestige sowas auf den Platten dann passt das
* defekter Link entfernt *

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Sorry verklickt
http://www.amazon.de/MASCHENGEWEBE-..._sim_86_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0VBCTH4A7797GJCRQH10


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

alles klar, sowas hab ich sogar noch im schuppen, muss mal gucken. ok, also die 15mm lichtstegplatte kaufen, dann das maschengewebe drüber, dann die belüfterplatte in die mitte tun, helix drüber, fertig.
wie zerschneide ich die lichtstegplatte am besten in 3 teile? geht das nur mit ner stichsäge?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

entweder die oder mit der Flex, event. mit der Handsäge (Fuchsschwanz)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juni 2015)

ok. bleibt an dem maschengewebe (5mm) dann nicht der ganze dreck (abgestorbene bakkis) hängen? 
unter der lichtstegplatte ist bei mir ja der abflusskanal für das schmutzwasser, das ist ja kein problem.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Nein der Dreck liegt im halben mm Bereich oder darunter, der Schmutzablauf soll ja unter der Medienablage sein

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (29. Juni 2015)

ok. ich hab noch so ein maschengewebe, allerdings sind da die löcher ca.1mm. wäre das auch noch ok?


----------



## mitch (29. Juni 2015)

1mm,  da wird wohl wenig Dreck durchfallen. > 5mm wäre besser


----------



## Corny80 (29. Juni 2015)

ok, dann nehme ich das 5mm-teil.


----------



## Corny80 (29. Juni 2015)

jetzt die frage, welche leistung muss die pumpe haben, wieviel  l / h?


----------



## Corny80 (7. Juli 2015)

http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...-pumpe-beluefterplatte-luftverteiler-schlauch
ist das ok, oder ginge auch eine schwächere pumpe?


----------



## Corny80 (11. Juli 2015)

wäre nett, wenn jemand antworten würde. 
denn ich würde das gerne bald bestellen.


----------



## samorai (12. Juli 2015)

Ja, ist okay!

Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juli 2015)

passt


----------



## Corny80 (12. Juli 2015)

alles klar.


----------



## Corny80 (14. Juli 2015)

fließt das ruhende __ hel-x (70l) in der letzten kammer dann nicht teilweise aus dem auslauf raus? sollte ich da von oben dann noch etwas draht drübermachen um es einzusperren?


----------



## Corny80 (14. Juli 2015)

und wäre es sinnvoll, wenn ich in der zweiten kammer das 14er __ hel-x belüfte und in der letzten kammer 12er (ruhend) nehme? 
worin besteht denn der unterschied bei der filterung zwischen den 12ern und 14ern? kann das 12er noch feiner filtern? das wäre mir nämlich sehr recht.


----------



## samorai (15. Juli 2015)

12er __ Hel-x für ruhendes finde ich nicht schlecht, da staut/verfängt sich der Dreck ganz gut.
Wenn man mit einen Heißluft-Schweißgerät umgehen kann, dann verwenden die meisten Laubfang für Dachrinne aus PE  .....2m lang. Es ist vorgebogen und wird einfach in die Dachrinne gelegt (nicht zum Klemmen, das ist viel dünner und nicht ideal).
Ohne schweißen geht es auch zu bauen: Flanschgröße entsprechendes Rohr 30cm lang,
mit der Flex schlitzen und mit Putzergase umspannen/befestigen, an der Muffenseite einen Blindstopfen gesteckt.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Kann es sein das ihren Sinn und Zweck von Helix nicht verstanden habt.
salve Patrick


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo Patrick,
vielleicht ist das nur ein link auf so was wie mein Tonnenfilter . Ich glaub' nicht, dass jemand hier das __ Hel-X unter Wasser einsperren wollte. Also nur ein Siebgewebe vor dem Auslauf der Filterkammer.
Was die Verwendung von unterschiedlichem Hel-X angeht - mag sein, ich hab's nicht probiert. Es wurde richtigerweise davon ausgegangen, dass hinter einer bewegten Hel-X-Stufe nur eine "ruhende" gleicher Größe nicht optimal ist. Die Empfehlung, deswegen in der bewegten Stufe das weniger aktive Hel-X einzusetzen, ist dennoch paradox. Wenn man bewegtes Hel-X braucht, benötigt man dahinter ein mehrfaches Filtervolumen der bewegten Stufe. Eine optimale Filterleistung würde sich dann eher mit bewegtem 12er und viel ruhendem 14er dahinter ergeben. Da Hel-X für unsere Filterkonstruktionen "verlustfrei" arbeitet, ist somit hinter einer bewegten Stufe die Reaktorgeometrie für das Absetzverhalten entscheidend, und nicht die Hel-X-Befüllung. Insofern könnte man noch mehr am Hel-X sparen (aber nicht an der Filterkonstruktion - Volumen ist nicht alles, dafür aber Verweilzeit).


----------



## Corny80 (16. Juli 2015)

also das mit dem heißluft-schweißgerät traue ich mir nicht zu. bin nicht so der handwerker. 
dann werde ich es wohl mit der lichtstegplatte machen.

ok, dann werde ich 14er __ hel-x belüftend für die mittlere kammer und 12er ruhend für die letzte kammer nehmen.


----------



## Corny80 (16. Juli 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Patrick,
> vielleicht ist das nur ein link auf so was wie mein Tonnenfilter . Ich glaub' nicht, dass jemand hier das __ Hel-X unter Wasser einsperren wollte. Also nur ein Siebgewebe vor dem Auslauf der Filterkammer.
> Was die Verwendung von unterschiedlichem Hel-X angeht - mag sein, ich hab's nicht probiert. Es wurde richtigerweise davon ausgegangen, dass hinter einer bewegten Hel-X-Stufe nur eine "ruhende" gleicher Größe nicht optimal ist. Die Empfehlung, deswegen in der bewegten Stufe das weniger aktive Hel-X einzusetzen, ist dennoch paradox. Wenn man bewegtes Hel-X braucht, benötigt man dahinter ein mehrfaches Filtervolumen der bewegten Stufe. Eine optimale Filterleistung würde sich dann eher mit bewegtem 12er und viel ruhendem 14er dahinter ergeben. Da Hel-X für unsere Filterkonstruktionen "verlustfrei" arbeitet, ist somit hinter einer bewegten Stufe die Reaktorgeometrie für das Absetzverhalten entscheidend, und nicht die Hel-X-Befüllung. Insofern könnte man noch mehr am Hel-X sparen (aber nicht an der Filterkonstruktion - Volumen ist nicht alles, dafür aber Verweilzeit).



also dann doch lieber 12er belüften in der mittleren kammer und 14er ruhend in der letzten? ca.30 l in der mittleren und 70l in der letzten?


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo 
Helix stell nur Fläche für die Backies  zur Verfügung sonst nichts, wenn sich Helix zusetzt dann hat man nur Gammel und Dreck im Filter , der Schmutz den du meinst sollte schon vorher raus (Vorfilter) 
Warum sollte man Helix überhaupt ruhend verwenden?
Salve Obs


----------



## Corny80 (16. Juli 2015)

ja das frage ich mich auch. es steht ja überall in den anleitungen, dass man es bewegen sollte (am besten im trommelfilter, aber der ist mir zu teuer). 
und außerdem brauch man es dann gar nicht zu reinigen, was natürlich genial ist. 
also wäre es vielleicht am besten, wenn ich es in beiden kammern belüfte? würde da die hailea mit 3600 l / h ausreichen, wenn ich da zwei belüfterplatten dranmache?


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2015)

An eine 3600er Luftpumpe, kannst du drei 200er Platten dranhängen
salve Obs


----------



## Corny80 (16. Juli 2015)

achso ok. aber auch zwei.  drei bräuchte ichja nicht,oder?


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2015)

Ähhhhh nee aber es ist immer gut etwas Reserve zu haben , dann läuft die Pumpe auch nicht an der Leistungsgrenze 

salve Obs


----------



## Corny80 (16. Juli 2015)

wieviel liter __ hel-x sollte ich dann für die kammern nehmen, wenn ich also beide belüften möchte? 30 l ?  jede kammer müsste ein volumen von ca. 110 l haben, weil der komplette filter 330 l hat.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2015)

Ca.40 bis 50%
Mache erstmal 30 Liter rein , dann 7mmer mal eine Handvoll mehr . Dauert ein paar Tage bis es schwebt
salve Obs


----------



## Corny80 (16. Juli 2015)

wäre es sinnvoll in der mittleren 14er __ hel-x und in der letzten kammer 12er zu nehmen? oder 17er und 14 er oder wie auch immer. dann würde ich nämlich zwei 50er säcke  unterschiedliches hel-x bestellen.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2015)

Ich kann hier nur für mich reden ,  ich würde kein 12er nutzen ohne sehr guter Vorfilterung ,  14 er reicht übrig wenn du für jede Kammer 50l nimmst 
salve Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (16. Juli 2015)

ich hab den cs 2 als vorfilter. für 12er __ hel-x müsste es aber eine noch bessere vorfilterung sein, meinst du?


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2015)

Mit was für einem Sieb?


----------



## Corny80 (17. Juli 2015)

das normale, ich weiß nicht. das was dabei ist, wenn man den kauft.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juli 2015)

Das cs 2 gibt es glaube ich in 200 und 300 my , nimm das 14 er Helix,  da ist das versotten geringer und der Selbstreiniungseffekt besser , ausserdem lässt es sich besser einsperren 
salve Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (17. Juli 2015)

alles klar. dann bestelle ich einen 100er sack 14er __ hel-x.


----------



## Corny80 (17. Juli 2015)

ich belüfte ja beide kammern mit ner 200er platte, brauche ich dann einen luftverteiler wie den hier:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...teiler/luftverteiler-1-x-ausgang-mit-hahn-9mm
oder den:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...teiler/luftverteiler-2-x-ausgang-mit-hahn-9mm


----------



## Corny80 (17. Juli 2015)

und wofür ist der hahn?


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> und wofür ist der hahn?


Zum Regeln der Luftmengen....ein Hahn bisschen zu und auf der anderen Leitung liegt etwas mehr Luft.


----------



## Corny80 (18. Juli 2015)

ok danke. und welchen luftverteiler brauche ich jetzt?


----------



## Corny80 (19. Juli 2015)

wäre nett, wenn jemand antwortet.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2015)

Wofür?


----------



## Corny80 (19. Juli 2015)

welchen luftverteiler ich bestellen soll.
den hier:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...teiler/luftverteiler-2-x-ausgang-mit-hahn-9mm

oder den:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...teiler/luftverteiler-1-x-ausgang-mit-hahn-9mm


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2015)

Wofür? Für einen Lüfterstein .... für 2 oder 3 Lüftersteine. Für eine Druckdose und 2 Lüftersteine....... Zum Nasebohren. Wofür?


----------



## Corny80 (19. Juli 2015)

zum nasebohren. 

also: für 2 belüfterplatten


----------



## Corny80 (19. Juli 2015)

hierfür:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...-pumpe-beluefterplatte-luftverteiler-schlauch

brauch dann noch eine extra platte.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2015)

Wurde diesen nehmen ohne das teil jetzt in der Hand gehabt zu haben.
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...teiler/luftverteiler-2-x-ausgang-mit-hahn-9mm
2 Ausgänge für 2 angeschlossene Geräte.


----------

